#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Schmerzen im Hals links >

## Morina

Hallo!  Ich habe ein Problem, was ich nur schwer beschreiben kann  ich habe schon seit einigen Jahren so merkwürdige Schmerzen an der linken Halsseite . in der Nähe des Kiefergelenks .. oder seitlich der Luftröhre  schwer, den genauen Ort zu beschreiben  auf jeden Fall tief drinnen. Es ist auch druckempfindlich, aber ich spüre keinen geschwollenen Lymphknoten oder so.   Das merkwürdige ist  es kommt nur alle paar Wochen  manchmal sogar Monate  und dann nur für ca. 2 Tage. Deshalb befürchte ich auch eigentlich nicht, dass es was Schlimmes ist  aber es würde mich schon interessieren, WAS es sein kann!?   Im Zusammenhang mit anderen Beschwerden  z.B. Erkältung  kommt es nicht vor. Auch die Schilddrüse wurde mit Ultraschall untersucht, aber die ist ok (und die sitzt auch weiter unten).   Es kommt mir vor, als wäre da irgendwie ein Pickel  wie so ein Pickel IM Halsinnenraum  der eben mal da ist und mal nicht  aber: gibt es denn so was?   Wäre toll, wenn jemand einen Hinweis hätte.  LG - Morina

----------


## wheelchairpower

Hi, 
warst du schon bei einem HNO Arzt? Wenn nicht, würde ich dort mal einen Termin vereinbaren und dann kann man der Sache mal auf den Grund gehen.

----------

